# 6 diificult years



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all, my wife and I just moved back to France after a very difficult and frustrating 6 years trying to make a life in New Zealand. Unfortunately we just found it too expensive for the amount of earnings we were making. House prices are through the roof and the crime rate is pretty terrible, ourelves being the victim of a house burglary and having 2 cars stolen. 

We found it to be a very lonely place and found it very difficult to make any solid friendships apart from a few other expats. Kiwis are quite a tough nut to crack. Funny thing is the kiwis that I met while travelling were all really nice and cool but when you are living their there seems to be a feeling of suspicion from them.

I think I would suggest Australia if you want a more modern place to live with better weather and higher wages.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi mikesurf,
Shame to hear it didn't work out for you.
What made it so frustrating in those 6 years ?

I agree it is an expensive place to live. We did a lot of research before we came in March this year and thought we had it figured but the cost of living here has definitely surprised us, but that said we are managing to live with it.
The salary is also lower - I've lost the equivalent of approx GBP25k for a job with more responsibility.......so not as much coming in, with more going out!!!
We're fairly sure all will be well though in the coming years especially when we come to start paying a mortgage instead of renting. Yes I know mortgages are way more expensive than the UK due to the higher interest rate but a mortgage will be cheaper than renting in Wellington.
Also not seen any crime or been affected by it at all here. Seems way less than UK.
I understand there is little crime in France - well I suppose if you're away from the big cities. My in-laws returned to UK last year after 13 years in the Dordogne so I have a bit of an understanding of what you say when comparing it to NZ.
We looked at Oz before NZ.
Yes the weather is better or more / less guaranteed good, but a lot of the time probably too good. There are things that can seriously harm you at every turn, spiders/jelly fish/sharks etc and yes the wages are higher but so is the cost of living. All relative I suppose.
All depends what you want from life and how you want to live it.
I'm sure we would be better off cash wise in Oz, but would we be any happier there - we don't think so for the moment.
We kind of love it in NZ. Granted it has taken a long time for us to settle, but so far so good even though we have less money and its more expensive.
Cheers


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi there, I think it did not help us in the fact that we moved between islands and ended up in Auckland. I was working in health care and found it frustrating in that they were so desperate to be recognised as a world class health service they forgot to look after their employees. The workload was tremendous and we had staff walking out all the time. 

Obviously it didn't help that we were the victims of crime and I hope it doesn't affect you guys. 

We went into New Zealand with rose tinted glasses on and never did enough research before we went and just thought all would be good.

Good luck to you and I hope it works out for you.

Cheers


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mikesurf said:


> Hi there, I think it did not help us in the fact that we moved between islands and ended up in Auckland. I was working in health care and found it frustrating in that they were so desperate to be recognised as a world class health service they forgot to look after their employees. The workload was tremendous and we had staff walking out all the time.
> 
> Obviously it didn't help that we were the victims of crime and I hope it doesn't affect you guys.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike 

So sorry to hear that it didn't work out. And so sorry about the burglaries - that must have been really upsetting. To have three incidents is unusual. What area are you living in?

And you make a good point about 'rose tinted glasses' and making sure you do your research. So many people don't, and it definitely helps to know more about the conditions that you are moving to. Hopefully this forum can help there.

All the best in your new life.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Mikesurf, 

It is rather sad to see migrant leaving New Zealand. Can you share with us why you are leaving only after a lengthy six years? Were there some other reasons that prevented you from leaving earlier? Your contribution will help many would-be migrant make the critical decision on where to move and if to move. Thank you. 
Most migrant return to their home country after 1 year or so if they cannot settle do
wn. Six years is quite a long time to try to settle down. 

I am deciding between Australia and New Zealand and from the googling so far, Australia seems like a better destination for most seeking to live in the Oceania.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd say to anyone to do their homework before they come, and to approach _all_ countries (including Australia) without the rose-tinted glasses. Australia has its own set of employment problems too - for example, Qantas has just laid off 450 people (see Qantas culls 450 jobs - Story - Business - 3 News). And New Zealand has just announced pretty bad unemployment figures too. But compared with Greece, Spain and Ireland? Well let's put things into proportion. 

Also, just a thought - these forums are here to help and share experiences. The time to join them is when you start your journey, when they could be of use to you. 
By the time you've made up your mind to leave it's probably too late.


----------



## mortirolo (Dec 4, 2011)

mikesurf said:


> Hi all, my wife and I just moved back to France after a very difficult and frustrating 6 years trying to make a life in New Zealand. Unfortunately we just found it too expensive for the amount of earnings we were making. House prices are through the roof and the crime rate is pretty terrible, ourelves being the victim of a house burglary and having 2 cars stolen.
> 
> We found it to be a very lonely place and found it very difficult to make any solid friendships apart from a few other expats. Kiwis are quite a tough nut to crack. Funny thing is the kiwis that I met while travelling were all really nice and cool but when you are living their there seems to be a feeling of suspicion from them.
> 
> I think I would suggest Australia if you want a more modern place to live with better weather and higher wages.


Been from NZ living in the UK, I can understand "kiwis are quiet a tough nut to crack", usually when kiwis travel they are very excited meeting different culture and places. When eventually going to back to NZ we do stick together, but I must admit the English are quiet hard to crack over here was well, find it really hard to get to know them personally, English are really friendly say hello, talk for a while, but keep to themselves and you can't go past knock on the door have a beer or talk about their private life, its hidden. I find that anyway.......but you are right I think NZers stick to themselves for me too much sometimes, back in their homeland. Aussies are more open in their own country I find.

NZ is a ripoff, but its always been like that for me. Interest rates have always been high compared to other developed countries. Anything imported from Europe or USA is just laughable and remember most people aren't interested in buying stuff from Asia even though its cheap, they want nice European goods every so often. Personally I think NZ & Australia are on par with Switzerland prices in my recent experience without the Swiss high quality life style! 

I'm not so sure about crime in NZ, UK isn't much better.

France is a beautiful place, nice pick. French are really nice people, if you can speak French!


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

Actually yes I think you are right. I can imagine it can be hard when you are trying to make friends with people either in NZ or the UK. I think sometimes when your idea of the perfect life that you expect when you migrate does not turn out to be quite so perfect you just want to vent a little bit, in my case by whining on an expat forum. I guess I am just living up to the stereotypical whinging pom. I never thought I would leave NZ once we got residency and it was sad that we did but sometimes I just think you have to look at the bigger picture and decide what is most important.

Good luck in the UK


----------

